# is it possible to make a double silver laced barnevelder/buff orpington mix



## tyronerasheed (Oct 21, 2021)

I have a rooster thats a double silver laced barnevelder rooster and buff orpington hen. and since my eggs are fertile is it possible that there gonna make a new breed of chicken...


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

tyronerasheed said:


> is it possible that there gonna make a new breed of chicken


Not without years of selecting generation after generation of offspring for a unique, true-breeding phenotype. 'Official' standardized breeds in the U.S. must also go the step further and have several different farms working on creating a uniform standard for the breed for several years, and they must then be shown at a certain number of APA or ABA sanctioned shows before acceptance. I never remember the exact numbers on how many farms, years, or shows, but it's around 5-8 on all counts I think.

You will, however, create some pretty mixed breed chickens that should be black with silver or slightly yellowish incomplete lacing on the girls and black with golden / yellowish incomplete lacing on the boys. In addition, all offspring should be pink or white skinned carrying the yellow skin gene, be single combed, and carry genes to produce medium to darkish brown eggs.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What Fuzzies said. I could not have been as concise as she was.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Should be interesting. Post pictures with what you end up with!! 

Mixed breeds can be very fun. I don’t have a clue about how chicken genetics work, but I have an Icelandic Rhode Island Red that is my absolute favorite chicken. She is amazingly smart and friendly, and If I could make an official breed with her, I totally would. I call her my Rhodic….lol ♥


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They can be. I've seen many stunning mixes over the years. The kind you want to touch and hold on to forever.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

fuzzies said:


> Not without years of selecting generation after generation of offspring for a unique, true-breeding phenotype. 'Official' standardized breeds in the U.S. must also go the step further and have several different farms working on creating a uniform standard for the breed for several years, and they must then be shown at a certain number of APA or ABA sanctioned shows before acceptance. I never remember the exact numbers on how many farms, years, or shows, but it's around 5-8 on all counts I think.
> 
> You will, however, create some pretty mixed breed chickens that should be black with silver or slightly yellowish incomplete lacing on the girls and black with golden / yellowish incomplete lacing on the boys. In addition, all offspring should be pink or white skinned carrying the yellow skin gene, be single combed, and carry genes to produce medium to darkish brown eggs.


Not much more to add.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

@ChickenBiscuts and @fuzzies it's so good to have you both around.


----------

